# Military Police- contact number to get police check



## Jarnhamar (2 Jul 2011)

I need to contact the military police in Ottawa regarding getting a police check. 

I found this site http://www.cfsuo.forces.gc.ca/ope/mpc-cpm/index-eng.asp
Can someone tell me whom I should be asking to speak with regarding sorting out a police check?

Thanks


----------



## the 48th regulator (2 Jul 2011)

Grimaldus said:
			
		

> I need to contact the military police in Ottawa regarding getting a police check.
> 
> I found this site http://www.cfsuo.forces.gc.ca/ope/mpc-cpm/index-eng.asp
> Can someone tell me whom I should be asking to speak with regarding sorting out a police check?
> ...



All police checks still have to go through the RCMP.  Your best bet is to go to your local Commissionaires HQ, as even most local police stations/sources refer you to them.

Unfortunately, there is a Fee.

PM me if you need some more details.

dileas

tess


----------



## riggermade (2 Jul 2011)

More than the RCMP does them...OPP does them here


----------



## the 48th regulator (2 Jul 2011)

riggermade said:
			
		

> More than the RCMP does them...OPP does them here



The OPP goes through the RCMP, much like all other sources.  The Police check is a National check, and the OPP, like the commissionaires just initiate it.  Some OPP shops, will actually tell you to go elsewhere, if they are too busy.

dileas

tess


----------



## riggermade (2 Jul 2011)

Just saying you do not have to contact the RCMP


----------



## garb811 (2 Jul 2011)

If you live in a RHU you can go through MPU Ottawa, ask for the Court NCO, if you live elsewhere in the NCR, contact whoever it is that has jurisdiction.  The fact that *some* agencies apparently refer you to the Corps of Commissionaires doesn't mean they are the "go to" office to get them done.  For that matter, if you have the ability to get the fingerprints done on the approved form, the option even exists to go to the RCMP direct.  It all ends up going around in a circle though, particularly for a Vulnerable Sector Screening, as local indicies for all listed addresses must be checked with the agency with jurisdiction, so in many cases, particularly if you have lived in the same location for a long time, the quickest route is to go to the local police station.

The bonus of going to MP is we don't charge for the service, unlike everyone else out there, but the caveat is you must be currently residing in a RHU.


----------



## riggermade (2 Jul 2011)

Depending on the reason for the check not all agencies charge a fee.. I f you are getting the check done to volunteer at a school or Scouts Canada the OPP waive the fee


----------



## garb811 (2 Jul 2011)

You're right, most won't charge for it in those circumstances.  My bad.


----------

